# Paralympic swimmers



## imagemaker46 (Jul 22, 2012)

Shot these over the past 3 days, mostly with the Canon T2i and a 300 2.8.  These are Canada's Paralympic swimmers heading to London.


----------



## rlemert (Jul 22, 2012)

I like these! In almost all of the shots you see these people as athletes, not as "handicapped athletes".

The last one is the exception, of course, but I think it makes the most dramatic statement. "Yeah, I'm missing a leg. So what?"


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 23, 2012)

To me, ALL of these say "We are sports people!", no more than that. Which is - so I assume - what they are meant to say, and thus they succeed. Whether you see the handicap or whether you don't: what this is about is their sport. And I like that aspect.
As much as I like the use of light - natural where it feels right, flash where that one's needed. Good choices.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, it's a really dark pool, and I found some creative uses for the light that was there, everything was shot during competition as well, which does help add to the images.  The one posed shot was a quick one, only had a minute to shoot it, and ended up shooting 5 frames, I would have liked to shoot it without a flash, but time didn't permit avaliable light.


----------

